# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Tirane: Ligji kunder diskriminimit lejon femijet me shami ne shkollat publike

## AjSi

Kryeministri Berisha, ndryshe nga kreu i dikasterit të Arsimit, Fatos Beja, i cili deklaroi se shkollat nuk janë vende të ushtrimit të riteve fetare, është shprehur dy ditë më parë se në shkolla duhet të ketë tolerim.



TIRANE- Dyert e shkollave nuk do të jenë më të mbyllura për vajzat që janë të mbuluara me shami apo djemtë me mjekër. Kryeministri Berisha, ndryshe nga kreu i dikasterit të Arsimit, Fatos Beja, i cili deklaroi se shkollat nuk janë vende të ushtrimit të riteve fetare, është shprehur dy ditë më parë se në shkolla duhet të ketë tolerim për këtë gjë, pasi nuk mund t'i lësh pa arsim vetëm se mbajnë shami. "Unë mendoj se kjo çështje duhet të zgjidhet. Në tërësi, në shkolla duhet të ketë tolerim. Për universitetet nuk ka një uniformë dhe unë kam qenë i hapur, sado që e quaj trashëgiminë më të shkëlqyer tonën laicizmin, por edhe t'ia përplasësh derën se vendos shaminë, nuk mendoj se është ajo zgjidhja. Unë trashëgiminë më të shkëlqyer të këtij kombi quaj tolerancën fetare dhe laicizmin, por të shkohet në shkollë. Ja ku janë të gjitha vajzat, nuk mbajnë shami, ndaj mendoj se është më mirë dialogu. Mendoni, ku e çoni ju këtë fëmijë pa shkollë duke ia mbyllur derën", - ka qenë kjo deklarata e kryeministrit Berisha, i cili tregon qartazi se ai nuk ndan të njëjtin mendim me ministrin e Arsimit, Beja, që për të njëjtën çështje u shpreh pak ditë më parë se, "shkolla në vendin tonë është laike, dhe jo vend i ushtrimit të riteve fetare. Për këtë gjë ka vende të caktuara". Ne u interesuam pranë Ministrisë së Arsimit dhe të Shkencës, nëse do të kishte ndonjë ndryshim qëndrimi pas deklaratës së Berishës dhe dy vajzat nga Burreli që u përjashtuan pak ditë më parë nga shkolla, do të lejoheshin të uleshin sërish në bankat, por nuk morëm një përgjigje. Sipas zyrës së shtypit në Ministrisë e Arsimit, kreu i këtij dikasteri nuk ka deklaruar asnjëherë se vajzat me shami nuk do të lejohen në shkolla. Gjithsesi, ata janë shprehur se ministria nuk ka ndonjë vendim konkret pas deklaratës të bërë nga kryeministri Berisha, dhe as nuk kanë sqaruar se çfarë do të ndodhë në të ardhmen me ata që vendosin të mbajnë simbolet fetare edhe nëpër institucionet e arsimit, sidomos shamitë e vajzave myslimane.

----------


## ExTaSy

Berisha din qka esht Demokracia dhe qka esht e drejta nuk merret me endraaa...

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Bravo xhaxhi Sala i fitoi votat e atyre me mjeker dhe atyre me shami.

----------


## Florim07

Lajm i mir dhe i gezushem.
Fatos beja esht prej njerzve qe deshiron trazira ne toke,
por Sali berisha eshte njeri i paqes ne toke, me dy fjale e regulloi ceshtjen e shqiptareve,
po te ndaloheshte shamia ne shkolle do kishte ngateresa mes shqiptareve apo protesta,por Baca Sali berisha esht largpames...

----------


## AjSi

> Bravo xhaxhi Sala i fitoi votat e atyre me mjeker dhe atyre me shami.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eh taktikat e njohura te politikes. Gjithmone behen "te mire" me popullin afer zgjedhjeve kta.

----------


## pryll

artikulli ësht duke bo lojë fjalësh me ato që tha Sala. me siguri do jet nai rrotkar taleban ai që e ka shkrujt. e kom pa Salën adite në tv dhe nuk tha fare "po" për shamitë. ia boni që der në arsim të mesëm nuk ka fare pse lejohen se kan uniforma shkollat, kurse në arsim të lartë simas menimit të tij edhe mund të tolerohen, po prap i lehet në dorë dekanëve e rektorëve ta vendosin. kshu që ky artikulli osh duke bo dezinformim duke zgjedh e copëtu ato që tha robi. kta vallaj të rrejn sy për sy, imagjinoni ça bohet me lajme që as nuk i kena pa vetë...

----------


## pryll

plus që tema osht e konsumume, arsimi shqiptar ka leju shkolla private fetare. kush do me i ndjek mund të shkojë lirisht se pagujn arabt. nuk pi ujë fare pseudoargumenti "ku do shkojn kto goca që nuk lejohen në shkolla laike". lirisht mund të shkojn në shkolla fetare, s'i nalo asnjeri. demokraci kena, le të bojn ça të dun me jetën e vet dhe me rrogën mujore saudite për të majt aparel ninxha 24/7 dhe tanga posht

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Komplimente Berishes dhasht Zoti te marrin mesim edhe "komunsitet" e Kosoves dhe te nderrojn qendrimin, e ti lejojn edhe ne Kosove te shkollohen te gjith, mos te ket me diskriminime.

----------


## ExTaSy

Qka Humbin nese i lejohet femres Muslimane Shamia ne shkoll...

Dhe qka Fitojn nese ket s`e lejojn...

----------


## shkodra13

Pse nji vajze me shami ne koke (ne se e ve me deshire te saj) duhet ndalue te dera e shkolles?!

----------


## milena123

> demokraci kena, le të bojn ça të dun me jetën e vet dhe me rrogën mujore saudite për të majt aparel ninxha 24/7 dhe tanga posht


 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe: 

e meriton rep-in...me bisht nga mbrapa biles  :perqeshje:

----------


## amenti

me ju thon t'drejtën gazetaria n'venet tona len shum për me dëshiru. pse ksi tituj "sala "po" shamive"? vk, thu ti o tuj u bo noj diaolog hiperdimenzional mes salës, shamive, edhe çikave.

----------


## mia@

Me duket normale te lejohet nje femer te vej shamine ne nje shkolle publike kur nuk ka mundesi tjeter shkollimi. Po ne Shqiperi shyqyr Zotit ka shkolla fetare, posacerisht per besimtaret. Une personalisht ngre disa pyetje:
Si do ndihej kjo femer ne nje shkolle publike? 
Mendoni se do pritej mire nga shoqeria? 
Mendoni se nuk do ndikonte ne gjendjen e saj psikologjike qendrimi i shokeve ndaj saj? 
Mos harrojme se kemi te bejme me nje moshe teper delikate, adoloshencen. Nese ajo do ndihet e ofenduar nga shoket kujt do i hidhet faji?
 Se mos akuzon shkollen dhe mesuesit per diskriminim pastaj. 
Duhet pare ky problem ne nje aspekt me te gjere.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Deri tani , te gjithe ata qe jane kundra lejimit te veshjes islame neper shkolla , asgje argument solid nuk na kane sjell ne kete forum. Akoma nuk e kuptoj se ku qendron shqetesimi i tyre. Akoma nuk e kuptoj demin qe sjell kultura/feja e tjetrit ne nje shkolle laike. Perse nuk mundoheni ta shihni laicitetin me kete sy  ''larshmeri kulturash duke jetuar nen nje ambrelle'' . Cfare te shqeteson ty hinduisti,budisti,kristiani,cifuti apo myslimani kur secili mundohet te shpalosi identitetin e tij sadopak neper instuticionet shteterore? --Si mund aparenca te kete efekt propoganistik ne nje shkolle? --Bile manifestime te tilla e bejne njeriun me open-minded sepse kurioziteti i tij do sjelli pyetje rreth asaj kulture apo feje e ne nje fare menyre horizonti i tij do zgjerohet akoma me shume. Une e shoh shume te dobishme kete gje. Nuk duhet te ndiheni te kercenuar rreth ketyre fenomeneve. Ai apo ajo qe ndihet  e kercenuar , mendoj se ka mungese identiteti dhe automatikisht ndihen less-worthy , edhe pse sduhet te ndihen te tille. 

Me sillni pra nje argument solid , pse simbolet fetare perbejne rrezik ne shkollat tona?

----------


## shkodra13

> Me duket normale te lejohet nje femer te vej shamine ne nje shkolle publike kur nuk ka mundesi tjeter shkollimi. Po ne Shqiperi shyqyr Zotit ka shkolla fetare, posacerisht per besimtaret. Une personalisht ngre disa pyetje:
> Si do ndihej kjo femer ne nje shkolle publike? 
> Mendoni se do pritej mire nga shoqeria? 
> Mendoni se nuk do ndikonte ne gjendjen e saj psikologjike qendrimi i shokeve ndaj saj? 
> Mos harrojme se kemi te bejme me nje moshe teper delikate, adoloshencen. Nese ajo do ndihet e ofenduar nga shoket kujt do i hidhet faji?
>  Se mos akuzon shkollen dhe mesuesit per diskriminim pastaj. 
> Duhet pare ky problem ne nje aspekt me te gjere.


Shkolle laike nuk dmth antifetare. Shkolla publike asht edhe e te riut besimtar.
Ne se nji vajze me shami ofendohet apo diskriminohet prej shokeve te klases apo ma keq mesuesve, duhet me ia ndryshue trunin atyne se jane ato qe jane ne faj.

----------


## limbo

e ca lidhje kan kto qe thu ti me temen? ik fol anej ka toleranca, ke tema qe esht hap per ato qe po bo sikur diskuto. t'i kan sqaru iqin here, po prap hap te njejtin muhabet. e keni gjo debillikun ne gjak ju rrumaducat bullgare apo ca?

----------


## ILMGAP

Nuk kuptoj pse ti thuhet JO vajzave me mbulesë dhe pse ti thuhet JO djemve me mjekrra apo apo apo . Unë mendoj se jemi vetë njerëz në kundërshtim me Islami-n nuk e di a edhe ai Fatos Beja i përket fejes Islame apo Katolike apo apo apo.
Por nëse është i fesë Islame është një problematik për të gjithë dhe është jologjistike kur ndëgjon dikush vetë *Muslimani ia ndalon Muslimanes të hyj në shkollë* . , dhe ky Muslimani shihet se kërkon më shumë nga bota se nga krijuesi i botës ( sepse bota janë të parët që ndaluan këto vajza të shkollohen ose të punësohen ) . 

Dhe një herë nuk e di se a i përket fejes Islame apo jo Fatos Beja . Do të ishte mirë dhe do jua dija për nder të mirrja një përgjigje .


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## limbo

ja ku e keni temen: http://forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=107459

kurse kjo tema ktu sduhet te ekzistoje fare, se berisha ska thon gjo qe duhen leju shamite a nai qylym arab, po osht rren e paster e shtypit. kush e ka pa adite ne tv e di mir se ca tha sala. po ju myslimont kujtoni se bota rrotullohet rreth jush ene kur ke probleme psikologjike s'ta gje as doktori anen vallaj

----------


## mia@

> Shkolle laike nuk dmth antifetare. Shkolla publike asht edhe e te riut besimtar.
> Ne se nji vajze me shami ofendohet apo diskriminohet prej shokeve te klases apo ma keq mesuesve, duhet me ia ndryshue trunin atyne se jane ato qe jane ne faj.


Ti mendon se eshte e lehte te ndryshosh mendjen e 500 nx-ve a me shume?! :rrotullo syte: 
Cik e veshtire me duket. Po se pati ajo problem nuk jam kundra. Le te ndjeki shkollen publike. Une personalisht nese do isha nje besimtare aq e devotshme do preferoja te vazhdoja shkollen fetare. Atje do gjeja vetveten.

----------


## limbo

mthoni mer ju te tjeret si mund te logjikosh me specie si puna ktyne... s'ka burr none, pranej jon shpik cizmet

----------

